
Will The Need For Tech Talent Become Obsolete? - ssclafani
http://www.businessinsider.com/will-the-need-for-tech-talent-become-obsolete-2012-4
======
gexla
Linkbait title. The author would have to be a moron to make such a suggestion
with a straight face. Not worth the read.

